# Non owner insurance



## cyberlucky88 (4 mo ago)

What if I don't own a car and borrow my mom's car to do Uber eats. Can I use non-owners car insurance? And is non owner car insurance cheaper than regular insurance?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You have to be listed in the insurance policy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Just have your mom sign up and use her account! ✅ Resolved!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

No with non owner policy you can't have access to the same car all the times.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

haji said:


> No with non owner policy you can't have access to the same car all the times.


Technically you're not stating that correctly, you can't have non-owner insurance if you live in a house where there is a car owner, because they can just add you to their insurance or if they give you permission to drive the car, yes you can drive the same car all the time as long as it's not part of your household.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

But I don't see how you're going to register with Uber with non-owner insurance Because the insurance that you upload has to have the car on it and non owner Insurance obviously don't have a car listed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Let me be more clear on this, the car insurance that you upload to Uber needs to have the car listed on it it makes no difference the address of the car, if the car is not part of your household, and you are not listed on the insurance, then yes you would need non-owner insurance, but you're not uploading the non-owner insurance to Uber, Uber wants to see that the car has a registered owner that's insured.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Let me be more clear on this, the car insurance that you upload to Uber needs to have the car listed on it it makes no difference the address of the car, if the car is not part of your household, and you are not listed on the insurance, then yes you would need non-owner insurance, but you're not uploading the non-owner insurance to Uber, Uber wants to see that the car has a registered owner that's insured.


But Uber also wants to see you listed on the policy as a driver. And you really want the rideshare coverage.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> But Uber also wants to see you listed on the policy as a driver. And you really want the rideshare coverage.


If we need to be listed on the policy itself how do we rent from a service like Carshare for Rideshare and Delivery


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> If we need to be listed on the policy itself how do we rent from a service like Carshare for Rideshare and Delivery


Because they give you a proof of insurance with your name listed as driver.


----------

